

Ask HN: Node.js devs - What apps are you building? What tools are you using? - mousetraps

Hey everyone! I&#x27;m Sara, one of the devs on the Node.js Tools for Visual Studio team @ Microsoft<p>What?! msft + node.js?! Crazy talk.<p>Crazy indeed...<p>Anyways, now that you&#x27;re over that shock... Can I ask you a favor? We want to improve the Node.js experience in Visual Studio (and Windows), and we&#x27;d love to hear you brag and&#x2F;or complain about your Node.js dev environment. What are you building? What tools are you using? What tools do you want to be using?  Full survey here:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.instant.ly&#x2F;s&#x2F;v9aha<p>WHOA THERE... SURVEYS ARE LAME! Yes, yes they are... they&#x27;re one-sided, and don&#x27;t spark conversation... that’s why we’ll share the results back with you all once we compile them, remove potentially sensitive info about peoples&#x27;s projects, email addresses, etc. So please please please fill it out (npm install _sugar-on-top-and-icecream-in-the-middle). This data helps us build a better product and collaborate with mgmt and other teams to improve the Node.js experience.<p>And obviously let&#x27;s all have a great discussion below... that was implicit, wasn&#x27;t it? :-)<p>[P.S. random 50 survey participants will get $5 towards caffeine or whatever else you like at Starbucks]
======
ketralnis
I don't really HN want to be a place that companies think they can reach
developers, whether for surveys or advertising. It's an extremely slippery
slope to being a marketing channel, and then the gaming of the system begins.

~~~
icpmacdo
>What?! msft + node.js?! Crazy talk. >Crazy indeed...

the worst.

------
KhalPanda
> [P.S. random 50 survey participants will get $5 towards caffeine or whatever
> else you like at Starbucks]

Your submission and responses read as if you already consumed the $250 of
caffeine yourself. Can we tone it down a bit? It's 9am. :-)

Submitted my response.

~~~
mousetraps
Thanks for the response. <\- no exclamation point, just for you

My manager always jokes that I have caffeine running through my veins, so
you're not too far off the mark ;-)

------
mkoryak
I wasnt aware that AngularJS is considered a nodejs technology.

for that matter, why is NPM on that list? who uses node without using NPM?

~~~
mousetraps
That's a fun question :-). Technically it's not, but we're interested in
supporting the entire node.js dev experience. One of the advantages of node.js
is the ability to move between client side and server side code without
switching contexts, so we want to ensure we properly support people working on
both.

I also personally get the sense that the lines are being blurred between node
and JavaScript (especially now that Npm brands itself as the JavaScript
package manager). Curious if anyone else feels that way?

And yeah... You're right... Id be pretty surprised if anyone used node without
Npm... Well at least it might serve as an indicator that someone read the
question and wasn't just checking random boxes :-)

~~~
reverius42
Using npm to manage package dependencies, and browserify to bundle those
dependencies for the browser, is such a good client-side development
experience that I use it even if I have no other use for node. I guess
sometimes I'm using npm "without" node (which is to say, I'm not always
running a server).

~~~
alessioalex
Amen to that.

------
proveanegative
I can't fill out the survey right now but I like ClojureScript. I'd love a
ParEdit mode in VS for ClojureScript.

Disappointed edit: Your account has given answers on a range of Microsoft-
related topics with different writing styles (rather decaf at first). Have
multiple people at Microsoft used this account?

~~~
mousetraps
mousetraps?! This account - the one I'm posting on now? Haha! Nope, I'm just
weird. Sorry to axe the conspiracy theory :-).

Now watch this: My HN account? Nope... sorry to inform you, but I'm just
weird. Anyone who knows me will attest to that. I'm generally far too full of
energy, but depending on the occasion oscillate between a playful and pensive
writing style. Here's my quora page, and a blog post I did earlier this year
if you want to cross-check. You'll notice there's a healthy mix of both
"caffeinated" and "decaffeinated" Sara. Let me know if you'd like to see any
more writing samples :). \- [https://www.quora.com/Sara-
Itani](https://www.quora.com/Sara-Itani) \-
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/lightswitch/archive/2014/04/17/scala...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/lightswitch/archive/2014/04/17/scalar-
properties-and-collection-properties-and-screens-oh-my-an-overview-of-screen-
property-actions-sara-itani.aspx)

Waitaminute... What just happened?!! CAN'T RESOLVE... COGNITIVE...
DISSONANCE... MIND... IMPLODING!!!!

It's not so hard, actually. Both writing styles are pretty similar - one is
simply more staccato and contains over-the-top faux-dialog with the reader.
Usually if I'm trying to construct a convincing argument or reason about an
idea while I'm writing it, my writing will turn out more pensive. If I'm super
excited (as I was when people were posting awesome feedback,) or trying to
get/keep someone's attention - it'll be more energetic/playful. If I want to
do both, I'll combine the two.

Make sense? Awesome.

Apologies for the confusion :-). You may now return to your regularly
scheduled HN thread.

EDIT: oops - got distracted trying to prove I'm me, and forgot to address the
more important part of your message. Thanks so much for the feedback, even if
you couldn't take the survey :)

------
sgslo
I'm happy to take the survey, it will be interesting to see what MSFT works
out over the coming months.

Small pet peeve: It'd be nice if you didn't require input on all forms of the
survey, especially the open response text fields. I understand if instant.ly
doesn't give you an option.

~~~
mousetraps
Thanks, we'll keep that in mind for the next survey. That's something we went
back and forth on - those are always some of the most interesting fields, and
we didn't want people to consider the field as unimportant and skip it because
they were optional. On the other hand, I can see that it would be annoying for
it not to tell you you're missing fields until you submit. Maybe we can try
editing it tomorrow to do a quick a/b test and see if it has an effect on %
(good) responses for those questions...

------
markuz
I don't like surveys, but I can tell you this. ES6 all the way down. ES7 async
stuff looks great. facebook flow looks promising

take a look at 6to5 project

~~~
mousetraps
awesome, thx for the pointers!

------
stevekemp
Unfortunate typo there calling Linux "Linus".

~~~
mousetraps
fixed!

